# DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Subject: DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN!

>

> Don't buy Pepsi in the new can. Pepsi has a new "patriotic" can coming

> out with pictures of the Empire State Building, and the Pledge of

> Allegiance on them.

> However, Pepsi left out two little words on the pledge, "Under God."

> Pepsi said they didn't want to offend anyone.

> In that case, we don't

> want to offend anyone at the Pepsi corporate office, either!

> So if we don't buy any Pepsi product, they will not be offended when

> they don't receive our money that has the words "In God We Trust" on

> it.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a Diet Coke person myself...:wink:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I perfer Diet twist pepsi than diet coke


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I agree, although we don't care for Pepsi here anyway. On the other hand, if it would have been Coke that did that, I may have had to engage in a big battle with my wife. On second thought, I would let her have her way on this one.
Jim


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

fishunt said:


> I perfer Diet twist pepsi than diet coke


Hmmm in Wilton you seemed to prefer those Buds!! :beer: oke:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

hehehe since last time I have ten months ago wink :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Isn't Pepsi a HUGE contributer to the Gun Control freaks?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> Isn't Pepsi a HUGE contributer to the Gun Control freaks?


My wife and I were just talking about that... I heard they contribute funds towards Gun Control.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Before posting things like this one should check them out. This story has been floating around the internet for years and is listed as false on an urban legands page.
Check this page for info. I would suggest that we all save this web page to check out stories like this before passing them on. 
There are probably other Urban legands pages that can be checked too.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/undergod.asp

http://www.snopes.com


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well think about it, its not their fault some people take stuff like that to court. Its not their fault some people have a cow over nothing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Talk about irony, a company leaves something out to avoid offending anyone, and it offends people. :-? Damned if you do, damned if you dont I guess.

...(Edit)...STUPID UNTRUE URBAN LEGENDS! Have you ever heard the one about the hotdog?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I would be more worried about offending God.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see the can with my own two


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Wont affect me much, I cant survive without Diet Coke. Well, I probably could, but i dont want to think about that.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

After reading this about Pepsi, I spoke to my wife and we both agreed NO MORE Pepsi in our home!! I believe that we live in the USA not some other foriegn country, and those two words are part of what made this country what it is today, as that is the belief of most Americans, and the last time I checked majority rules!! If Pepsi wants to promote patritisim they should put " Under God " Back on the can as that is the way that the Pledge of Alegence was originally written and that is what most Americans have believed in for centuries. It is more insulting to leave the words out than to have them in there, not only to folks who live and work here everyday, but also to our military people who are overseas fighting for our freedom as we speak!! Any true blooded American will help out on this boycot of the Pepsi Products!!!

Sincerely, J.D. Lundgren


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

C'mon you guys. It's a hoax.... it is not true.... don't believe everything you get forwarded to you in an email. I'd love to find one ounce of proof to this claim.....


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

its an urban legend. The problem with the pro "patriotic" or Bush crowd is, they jump on any bandwagon without knowing the facts. That is what the Bushy's thrive on. Ignorance is bliss, that is why we are where we are right now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The God part of this thread may be a hoax but the support of Gun Control Groups is not!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

This is another internet hoax, When is the Neo-con crowd going to wise up. Look it up under hoax busters. same story was going on a few years back about Dr Pepper. Its a insult to our intelligence to post this BS. Anyway it does not include me as I either drink Jack Daniels and water or Gin and Tonic.


----------



## Phil McCrackin (Feb 5, 2006)

that is stupid but luckily I am a coke fan. that makes me bad though :evil:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ever get the impression no one reads the thread? Seems so many simply read the thread title and go straight to the end to post a comment.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I love Coke, more effective me to burp loud!!!!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

1lessdog said:


> Subject: DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN!
> 
> >
> 
> ...


God is the main reason this country is so blessed. Like Porkchop said, Pepsi and its products are one of the biggest contributors of anit-gun activists. You'd be surprised all the anti gun supporters and politically correct corporations are out their and we have those products are in our homes and alot of those products have made in the USA on them. It's a no win situation.  We just have to keep battling to keep God in our words and protect our gun rights.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Im never buying pepsi ever again from them athiests, in my years growing up in highschool i said the pledge every morning and at the end i threw in a AMEN just to piss of my "no-religion" teacher, and my grandpa taught me that everyone used to say it at the end, this world is turning very crazy with gays, devil worshipers, etc... pretty soon everyone will like the same sex and be saying "happy holidays" instead of merry christmas :eyeroll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

See what i mean, John is a good example of why posting some thing like this is wrong. reads the first post and does not stop to think that it is a urban legend. Read all of the posts and then you will know that a post like this does a diservice to us all.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Im allowed to post my opinion even if it is joke, called freedom of speech stop whining and go away I knew it was a joke, I hate pepsi to begin with.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

urban legend 
see www.snopes.com


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Here, if this were true then I am going to be a millionair! You know the email about...Micro soft is tracking this and if you send it to everybody in your emaill list you will get 10,00000000 for everyone the forwards it too.....crap, well then, I will be rich!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.pepsi.com/help/false_rumor.php


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

fireball said:


> its an urban legend. The problem with the pro "patriotic" or Bush crowd is, they jump on any bandwagon without knowing the facts. That is what the Bushy's thrive on. Ignorance is bliss, that is why we are where we are right now.


Interesting in how someone can go off the deep end and turn this into a liberal vs conservative whizz match. That's quite a stretch of the emmagination you and adokken got going there.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

it sucks anyways


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Who cares, its a soda. Besides Coke is better 8)


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Plainsman, as soon as a damn liberal sends me one of these I will apologize. And over the years I have received a fair number from my conservative friends trying to convert me. I usually look up the hoax buster information and then click reply all. Have a cousin behind the Orange curtain in California that quit writing completly when I done that a few times.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am a Keystone Lt man myself. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

fireball said:


> its an urban legend. The problem with the pro "patriotic" or Bush crowd is, they jump on any bandwagon without knowing the facts. That is what the Bushy's thrive on. Ignorance is bliss, that is why we are where we are right now.


Or like the wife cheating democrat crowd jumps onto everything like the war in iraq and we are only ther for oil and then whine on how much gas cost. You guys cant make up your gand minds on anything and just like to complain i sware sometimes the MAJORITY of democrats will be this countrys downfall.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Coke and Pepsi are both "Rotgut"
I prefer something that's pulled in a wagon behind six Clydesdales!
:beer:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Womanizer, dope smoker or drunk, cocaine snortin, drunk in public(disturbing a public event), absent from service(during vietnam), lying.....ahhh, I just can't keep going on...I think you get the picture.

You choose your lesser of the two evils, I will chose mine.

I am probably more conservative than most moderates. I am anti abortion, believe that social aide should be just that, aide, not dependance, all for getting more money( I own a lucrative business), freedom of religion and freedom of speech. I also believe that the world isn't flat, although, 600 years ago the church said so. I believe that you have the living right to practice any religion you want, but to force others to accept the words you believe isn't freedom for them anymore. I say the pledge of allegance when I attend my kids school functions, I use the words as written. I grew up with it. If someone says it isn't right to force everyone to use them, I agree. What if you are native american, someone who believes another source of spiritual enlightenment. We are the greatest FREE country in the world, don't TREAD on others beliefs, keep it free.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Grunter said:


> Coke and Pepsi are both "Rotgut"
> I prefer something that's pulled in a wagon behind six Clydesdales!
> :beer:


Now were talking real beverage... :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> I am a Keystone Lt man myself. :beer:


.....that's just wrong man, just wrong


----------

